# Naughty Poodle



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

This weekend Remington must have felt like he needed to revert back to being a bad boy. I have never seen him act out like this before. However, I was not such a good poodle mom either, because I thought it was just too funny... Let me preface this with I have never had children, and am not around small kids (6yr olds) at all. So this weekend my Aunt brought her adopted son over to the farm for some Easter fun. We did an egg hunt, and the Easter Bunny came, and they they dyed eggs... By the time the egg dying came, Remington and I were secluded in the bedroom... When the boys got to the house, they were loud... Remington growled at them through the door. I didn't think too much about it, as he does bark and growl at the door, but as soon as people come in he is all wiggles and licks... Not the case this time. He started charging at the boys. I held his collar and let them pet him and he was ok with that, so I thought the worst was over. So I let go and we all walk to the backyard. Then it was on. The boys ran and Remington chased them like pray, nipping them and barking. Between my mom and I we got him under control but I leashed him, because for the first time I felt like I couldn't trust him. From there on he was tied to me. when the boys were around. After hunting eggs, we went in to eat brunch and Remington was calm, so I let him go. He slunk out of the kitchen into the living room and was very quiet. He was quietly robbing the Easter Baskets of Peeps. After brunch I was greeted with wailing children that the "big white dog ruined everything. I hate him".... And there laid Remington with open eggs all around him, very pleased with his bounty of candy...Oh my was it really that serious?! So they were sent outside, the Easter Bunny came back and replaced the candy plus some and left toys to boot. I was exasperated. So at this point I take Remi and the poms to the bedroom and close the door. A few hours later my Mom came in to say all were gone. I rolled over, and she laid down but left the door open. Remington took this opportunity to sneak into the kitchen and devour about half of a ham, bone and all. Now, I was worried, but my mother was beyond mad..... Sigh, the poodle did it again - twice in one day he was super naughty. And to add insult to injury he burped at her. Now, I am worried as the bone was huge and is no where to be found in addition to his consumption of sugar.... YIKES. Sigh... Life with a poodle is usually good, except when he wants to be bad.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Ohhhhhh dear. Remington was a very naughty puppy. Sounds like all the excitement was way too much for him. 

I hope he's ok with the bones :doh: 

Take care


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know who is funnier, you or Remi. You should know by now he is a theif when it comes to meats being left in his reach...LOL 

My girls would chase running kids too. They get too excited for that game. When it snowed here, my honey hooked the sled to a 4-wheeler and rode me and my little grandson around in the field. Both poodles on hot pursuit. They were so cute, they would bite me , but not Tate. They had the best time.

Hope your pooch will be okay. LOL


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yes, I know he is a thief.. Poor baby, he didn't understand why these loud boys got treats and he didn't... Now the ham thing, that is 100% on my Mom. I reminded her there was a reason why we slept with closed doors the night it cooked... My only fear is that he swallowed the ham bone in large chunks and it will hurt him when he tries to pass it. Other than that, to be honest it was the highlight of the weekend. 

But, I now have a little bit of sympathy for the woman who had him before. Instead of teaching him how to play with her kid, he got locked in a kennel... after seeing the side of him I saw this weekend, I will not ever put him in a situation with children again. His one flaw  Ha ha, guess it all works out in the end though... I don't and will never have kids, and he is just not kid friendly


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry I laughed when I read about him stealing all the eggs, then the ham, then burped at your mom. I always look forward to reading your stories about Remington. I hope the bones didn't hurt him. I'm sure it probably didn't. My mom doesn't understand why dogs can have cooked bones. She says back in her days their dogs ate table scraps and it included all the cooked bones and never did her dogs have any problems. 

Remington was naughty but to me he's so cute and it's him being naughty cute. Lol


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Dear me !!! Such a naughty poodle!!! You should be ashamed of yourself for burping!!! Next time you should trying saying thank you instead!!! Might help ... Not much but man when you are stealing ham anything is better than burping!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*sweetheartsrodeo*: No poodle owner I know can tell a story half as well and humorously as you can, but then you do have the advantage of Remington supplying you with lots of material.  As for the ham and ham bone, my concern would be that cooked bones tend to splinter and can cause perforations in the intestines or esophagus. And too much fat (makes ham so yummy!) can lead to pancreatitis. That said, Remy does seem to have an invincibility about him. But I would still watch him closely, as I know you will, to see that he's eating and eliminating as usual. Although he may be putting out Peeps for a while, what a treasure hunt he went on!  Sounds like your boy has a rather large sweet tooth, but I can't cast a stone there. I just ate a very large and decadent piece of grasshopper cheesecake. (Which tastes _way_ better then it sounds! No insects in the recipe, I promise.)

As for dogs and small children, well, I guess children are sort of an acquired taste for dogs. It's been my experience those exposed to polite, controlled children from puppyhood have an easier time co-existing with the squealing, arm flailing, smell-like-food or doo-doo little beings.

It's wise of you to set boundaries for Remington's future interactions with small children. Speaking as a woman who's raised two, I could well make a case for leashing the children and giving the poodle free reign.:biggrin1: Calmer children, on a less sugary day, might go a bit more smoothly. But erring on the side of caution, and setting and maintaining safe boundaries for all is a smart move.

I hope all will be well with Remington, despite him hamming it up. The memories of this Easter day, though a bit trying in the making, are so rich, and so much fun for those of us here on the forum. Thanks for adding yet another "you can't touch this" smile on my face with one of your hilarious posts!:happy:


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Mom Left the Door Open*

Originally quoted by *Sweetheartsrodeo*:


> So at this point I take Remi and the poms to the bedroom and close the door. A few hours later my Mom came in to say all were gone. I rolled over, and she laid down but left the door open. Remington took this opportunity to sneak into the kitchen and devour about half of a ham, bone and all.


Sorry that your Mom left the door open for Remi. Who could withstand those smells? HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You did not have the only naughty poodle today. After Easter dinner Swizzle jumped up on the dining room table. One drawback of agility is he can figure out how to get just about anywhere he wants. Fortunately I had just cleared off the table but it was embarrassing. Remi has a lot to deal with today with kids and yummy food lying about. Every dog has his day.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> You did not have the only naughty poodle today. After Easter dinner Swizzle jumped up on the dining room table. One drawback of agility is he can figure out how to get just about anywhere he wants. Fortunately I had just cleared off the table but it was embarrassing. Remi has a lot to deal with today with kids and yummy food lying about. Every dog has his day.


At least Swizzle didn't jump up on the table *during * dinner! :doh:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

*Sick Poo.... I mean spoo*

Remington just woke me up, a little before 5 with the smell of sick poodle all over the bedroom. I think that this is the first time I have ever been happy to clean up stinky poo, as I found a great deal of bones in it. Perhaps he was no worse for wear... Well I hope so at least. 

CT- I hope Swizzle got something yummy from the table, but nothing to hurt her tummy.  

It is so funny to me how we can justify it when they act up. Right now I am listening to Remington bark, and justify not spanking him, because I know he is feeling better  I know the neighbors must just love me this morning... All I can do is hope they are all at PT ha!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Ay yi yi!!! Poor Remington...he's too funny but paying for his mistakes is never fun. Hope he'll be okay by tomorrow. I did crack up laughing at the burp part of the story, and imagining the expression on his face when he did it!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor Remi. I hope he feels better soon! Take care. Good luck with the clean up. Blah


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Stories like this make me happy I have tiny poodles who can't jump up on things. Of course we always have to worry about tripping over or stepping on one. LOL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I shouldn't laugh but did anyway. I'm sorry he's feeling crummy today though. My Misha had a good Easter too and ate several boiled colored eggs yesterday morning, shell and all. Silly me because I wasn't watching him like I should have and he decided to have his own egg hunt before the kids. Luckily we had plenty of eggs and the only side affect from his egg binge is smelly gas. The other dogs completely ignore eggs unless I break them open and feed it to them, but apparently Misha figured out about the yummy stuff inside very quickly all by himself. I hope the shells pass easily for him though.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am glad Remi is ok, but that sure made for a funny story!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope Remi is feeling better. It seem that poodles can go from 0-60 in nothing flat depending on the stimulation around them.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is like no other dog I have ever owned. It just about sent my dear mother into a fit beyond belief when he burped at her... It was a nice healthy belch, one of pure satisfaction. Now that he has passed the bones, I am very relieved, and now only worried about the amount of fat he consumed. Sigh... As funny as he was, to see the look on my Mom's face had to be the funniest thing in the world. She was beyond mad....


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL I wish you had video of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> LOL I wish you had video of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


me too!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

You could have made a mint for that video!!! Maybe one day in the distant murky future everyone/Mom will be able to laugh about it!! Giggle giggle!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Rhett'smom said:


> You could have made a mint for that video!!! Maybe one day in the distant murky future everyone/Mom will be able to laugh about it!! Giggle giggle!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will be laughing as soon as I know he made it through this, with no side effect... I have to admit, I giggled when he burped.  It alwys seems to make me giggle.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

It seems that Remington is no worse for wear. His kennel was clean when I got home and he seem to be up to his normal antics... The only thing is he is panting a lot... He stops when he lays down, but when he is up and running around he is panting... Should I worry? BTW is was 80 here today....


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

he may be a little dehydrated from the whole binge and purge cycle... if he's got water available, he should be fine.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*sweetheartsrodeo*: I hope Remington is doing well.:kiss: I just wanted to share a post from another member who had an Easter ham eating poodle misadventure. Mostly as a heads up to others be extra careful in the future.

http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/36041-too-much-pork-skin.html#post426433
On Easter Sunday five or six years ago, my husband gave our Lab some Easter ham with fat on it. Shortly after that, not know that my husband had already treated the dog, I gave him another dose of high-fat ham. We spent the next couple of weeks visiting the vet, cleaning up vomit, stewing chicken and cooking rice, as Luke recovered from a virulent attack of pancreatitis. He was SOOO sick. I've been VERY careful about fatty foods since then.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He had an upset tummy last night. I did start giving him probiotics, and upon Paddle Addict's advice did not feed him last night, but offered water. He did have a second loose stool, but he has only had two loose bowl movements and no vomit. I am hoping it is just an upset tummy. When I called the vet, they did not seem worried as he was not throwing up, and was not acting like he was in pain. So, I am just waiting to see how he is feeling tonight when I get home. Last night he slept all night, and we had nothing more than the occasional snort of snores


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

It was my Lab that Chagall's mom referenced. As I recall, he was quite sick within the first day or two, so you're probably in the clear. Looks like Remie is going to skate on this one, but I'd keep the ham out of his reach from here on. :eating:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

JudyD said:


> It was my Lab that Chagall's mom referenced. As I recall, he was quite sick within the first day or two, so you're probably in the clear. Looks like Remie is going to skate on this one, but I'd keep the ham out of his reach from here on. :eating:


Absolutely! I know he has given me several new gray hairs from this adventure.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Pancreatitis is a danger to all dogs, especially small ones. The first day I had Swizzle I took him to the vet for a check up she warned me to be careful of this. This happens a lot around holiday time. So glad Remington is OK. Thank you for sharing your story JudyD and Chagall's Mom. It is a warning to all of us.


----------

